# WTF ist backpaddeln?



## Crystania (8. Juni 2010)

Alloha. Bin grad etwas ratlos. ;D 
So ein Held der Arbeit, meinte grad so zu mir ich würde "backpaddeln"... Erste Frage von mir: War ich mitm Boot raus oder was hab ich getan? 
Da ich nix falsch gemacht hab, weil wenn hätte ichs ja ableiten können, bin ich relativ sehr ratlos. Hilfe ;D 
Weiss nur durch Google das ein back pad ein Rückenpolster ist xD


----------



## Davidor (8. Juni 2010)

Moin moin,
halte die Geschichte zwar nicht für 100% wahrheitsgemäß, aber ich denke, es soll eine "moderne" Version von "zurückrudern" darstellen.


----------



## HomieJay (8. Juni 2010)

Die "W" Taste zum laufen drücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cx_one (8. Juni 2010)

Naja groß gesucht kannst net haben, der erste Eintrag bei Google wenn man backpaddeln eingibt ist 
*World of Warcraft (de) Foren -> Back-Paddeln (oder so) -> Was ist ...*

Damit bezeichnet man das Rückwertslaufen mit "s"


----------



## Kuhlrabbi (8. Juni 2010)

backpaddln heisst wenn du mit s rückwärts läufts und das ganze zeit im kampf machst um dich zu positonieren.

solltest du dir abgewöhnen


----------



## 666Anubis666 (8. Juni 2010)

Crystania schrieb:


> Alloha. Bin grad etwas ratlos. ;D
> So ein Held der Arbeit, meinte grad so zu mir ich würde "backpaddeln"... Erste Frage von mir: War ich mitm Boot raus oder was hab ich getan?
> Da ich nix falsch gemacht hab, weil wenn hätte ichs ja ableiten können, bin ich relativ sehr ratlos. Hilfe ;D
> Weiss nur durch Google das ein back pad ein Rückenpolster ist xD



Warum fragst du nicht denjenigen selber ? (:


Ist aber mit S rückwärts laufen ^^


----------



## refload (8. Juni 2010)

Kuhlrabbi schrieb:


> backpaddln heisst wenn du mit s rückwärts läufts und das ganze zeit im kampf machst um dich zu positonieren.
> 
> solltest du dir abgewöhnen



Vor allem wenn man aus einem Feuer oder sonst etwas rauslaufen muss... Immer umdrehen und dann laufen. Oder gerade aus raus sofern möglcih. Rückwärts laufen ist teilweise einfach zu langsam.


----------



## Crystania (8. Juni 2010)

Hab den Typen gefragt, aber irgendwie war der mit flamen der anderen Leute beschäftigt. <.<
Anscheinend kann er es selber nicht gewusst haben, was das ist.. Laufe mit der Maus. ;D 
Und Davidor.. die hab ich mir grad ausgedacht. *zwinkern*

Dankeschön für die Antworten.

Edit: Mir schon klar, dass es dämlich ist Rückwärts zu laufen, wegen zu langsam. ^^ Aber wie gesagt, anscheinend wusste er es selbst nicht, was das ist.


----------



## Sarjin (8. Juni 2010)

666Anubis666 schrieb:


> Warum fragst du nicht denjenigen selber ? (:
> 
> 
> Ist aber mit S rückwärts laufen ^^



Was in WoW im allgemeinen langsamer von statten geht als sich MIT DER MAUS umzudrehen und vorwärts zu laufen. Dreht sich jemand mit der Tastatur um nennt man denjenigen auch spöttich Keyboardturner.


----------



## Kuhlrabbi (8. Juni 2010)

jo genau das ist halt die beste möglichkeit laufe mit der maus


----------



## MewMewMewtu (8. Juni 2010)

Das geilste ist immernoch wenn ich bei Modermiene leute sehe, die bei der schlammexplosion erst 5s warten und dann mit "s" nach hinten laufen...


----------



## Crystania (8. Juni 2010)

MewMewMewtu schrieb:


> Das geilste ist immernoch wenn ich bei Modermiene leute sehe, die bei der schlammexplosion erst 5s warten und dann mit "s" nach hinten laufen...



Viel schlimmer: Karazhan, der Magierboss (kein Plan mehr wie der heißt), der die Arkane Explosion castete und alle am Anfang erstmal schön langsam nach hinten gegangen sind. ^^


----------



## Tikume (8. Juni 2010)

Kuhlrabbi schrieb:


> backpaddln heisst wenn du mit s rückwärts läufts und das ganze zeit im kampf machst um dich zu positonieren.
> 
> solltest du dir abgewöhnen



Situationsbezogen würd ich mal meinen.


----------



## Zodttd (8. Juni 2010)

Backpaddeln ist wenn man im PvP rückwärts läuft.
Drehsprünge/Rogue sein ftw.

Im PvE ist der Begriff nicht sonderlich verbreitet, wozu auch, wenn man inzwischen den halben Kampf in Voidzones verbringen kann ohne zu sterben.


----------



## turalya (8. Juni 2010)

HomieJay schrieb:


> Die "W" Taste zum laufen drücken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das tut nunmal jeder^^

wenn man die s taste zum rückwärtslaufen benutzt nennt sich das dann "Backpaddeln", da man eigentlich eher seitlich rückwärts gehen sollte da man so keinen Geschwindigkeitsverlust hat


----------



## Schabraxo (8. Juni 2010)

Wenn du PvP machst: Gewöhns dir ab! unbedingt!!!11Lulzwtflolroflmaobbq

Wenn du PvE machst: Drauf geschissen, ist sowieso total wumpe weil du schnell genug weg bist, selbst mit backpaddeling.


----------



## Tublerone (8. Juni 2010)

Backpaddeln bringt nur wenn man Tank ist und bosse richtig drehen muss bzw soll damit man nicht unnötige Hits frisst.

Mein Tipp: q und e bei Tastaturbelegung zu a und d machen und man kann kein Keyboardturner mehr sein und man Kitet immer.


----------



## Tontaube (8. Juni 2010)

Heisst Backpaddeln, wenn man es mit S macht, dann nicht eher Sackpaddeln?

Aber btt, bei Ony geh ich mit meinem Tank auch dezent per S an die richtige Position. Mag es nicht wenn sie mir von hinten einen auf die Mütze gibt.


----------



## Gerti (8. Juni 2010)

Tontaube schrieb:


> Heisst Backpaddeln, wenn man es mit S macht, dann nicht eher Sackpaddeln?
> 
> Aber btt, bei Ony geh ich mit meinem Tank auch dezent per S an die richtige Position. Mag es nicht wenn sie mir von hinten einen auf die Mütze gibt.



Es geht ja auch darum, dass man nicht Rückwartslaufen soll, wenn man nicht gerade wen Vorsich haben muss oder auf wen casten.

Sprich: Da kommt was auf mich zugerannt und ich versuche mit S abstand zu bekommen. Statt dessen lieber fix drehen und so laufen.


----------



## Elminator (8. Juni 2010)

a





MewMewMewtu schrieb:


> Das geilste ist immernoch wenn ich bei Modermiene leute sehe, die bei der schlammexplosion erst 5s warten und dann mit "s" nach hinten laufen...



Mache ich auch, und? Die Blobs merken die Position wo du standest als sie hochgingen, und schlagen in einem maximal 10 Meter um dich herum ein, das heißt du musst 5 meter laufen, und das kann man auch ganz geschmeidig mit "S" und noch nen instant auf den Boss abgebeen... Immer diese Coolen Sprüche von den ober pro's die direkt grundlos andere kristieren.. -.-"


----------



## Folkthing (8. Juni 2010)

Den Tipp mit "q" und "e" zu "a" und "d" zu machen werd ich ma testen, wobei ich das seitwärts laufen einfach toll find 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw ->

Row, row, row your boat,Gently down the stream.Merrily, merrily, merrily, merrily,Life is but a dream.


----------



## Hank Smith (9. Juni 2010)

Crystania schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer: Karazhan, der Magierboss (kein Plan mehr wie der heißt), der die Arkane Explosion castete und alle am Anfang erstmal schön langsam nach hinten gegangen sind. ^^



Aran.

Das ist da wo meine Katze immer beim Flammenkranz irgendwas drücken musste. Ist ja auch schwer einfach dann mal stillzuliegen.


----------



## Leviathan666 (9. Juni 2010)

Folkthing schrieb:


> Den Tipp mit "q" und "e" zu "a" und "d" zu machen werd ich ma testen, wobei ich das seitwärts laufen einfach toll find
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja. Also WoW hat meine Bewegungsfähigkeit in allen anderen ASDW-Fähigen Spielen dermaßen kompliziert, dass ich A und D zwangsläufig auf Q und E legen muss - eben wie in WoW (egal ob UT, Quake, o.ä.).
Besonders geil wars mal, als 5 Leute beim Schockschlag in U25 bei Mimiron ge"backpaddelt" haben. *ZONK* tot. xD


----------



## Hank Smith (9. Juni 2010)

Ja, ist schon verdammt kompliziert.


----------



## nuriina (9. Juni 2010)

Backstrafing FTW: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1n0YWWuydXk&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Crystania (9. Juni 2010)

Hank schrieb:


> Aran.
> 
> Das ist da wo meine Katze immer beim Flammenkranz irgendwas drücken musste. Ist ja auch schwer einfach dann mal stillzuliegen.



Bring it on, Keyboard Cat. :-)


----------



## Izara (9. Juni 2010)

gut zu wissen ^^ dann bin ich also ein keybordturner   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mir wayne XD als caster geht das ja noch und bisher auch nicht grundlos verreckt wegen meiner spielweise   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(muss dazu sagen, dass wow aber auch mein erstes pc-game überhaupt ist und ich davor noch nie gezwungen war, einen char zu bewegen XD bisher ging alles gut - bis aufs pvp natürlich ^^ da bin ich aus bereits genannten gründen ne niete 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Exicoo (9. Juni 2010)

Kuhlrabbi schrieb:


> backpaddln heisst wenn du mit s rückwärts läufts und das ganze zeit im kampf machst um dich zu positonieren.
> 
> solltest du dir abgewöhnen



Danke für die Aufklärung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wusste es nämlich auch nicht. Ich hab mal mitbekommen wie jemand andauernd andere Leute mit dem Begriff geflamet hat und sich total cool dadurch fühlte oO

Aber rückwärts laufen sollte man echt nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (9. Juni 2010)

nuriina schrieb:


> Backstrafing FTW: http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded



Standard. Als Hunter sowieso.


----------



## tear_jerker (9. Juni 2010)

Elminator schrieb:


> a
> 
> Mache ich auch, und? Die Blobs merken die Position wo du standest als sie hochgingen, und schlagen in einem maximal 10 Meter Radius ein, das heißt du musst 5 meter laufen, und das kann man auch ganz geschmeidig mit "S" und noch nen instant auf den Boss abgebeen... Immer diese Coolen Sprüche von den ober pro's die direkt grundlos andere kristieren.. -.-"



wenn du bei einem 10 Meter Radius nur 5 Meter nach hinten gehst, stehst du immer noch innerhalb der Explosion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystania (10. Juni 2010)

Exicoo schrieb:


> Ich wusste es nämlich auch nicht. Ich hab mal mitbekommen wie jemand andauernd andere Leute mit dem Begriff geflamet hat und sich total cool dadurch fühlte oO



So ging mir das.. nur das ich Diejenige war, die angemeckert wurde. ^^ Völlig ohne Grund ;D Wusste nicht was der von mir wollte.


----------



## Düstermond (10. Juni 2010)

Ich habe mal jemanden flamen hören, der meint, 'Backpaddeln' tut ein Tank, der nicht an einer Position bleibt sondern ständig mit den Gegner hin- und herrennt.
Wenn sich aber hier so viele Leute einig sind, dass es der 'S'-Knopf ist wird das wohl der Wahrheit entsprechen. Hatte den Begriff selber aber Live in WoW nur dieses besagte eine mal gehört.


----------



## Crystania (10. Juni 2010)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Ich habe mal jemanden flamen hören, der meint, 'Backpaddeln' tut ein Tank, der nicht an einer Position bleibt sondern ständig mit den Gegner hin- und herrennt.
> Wenn sich aber hier so viele Leute einig sind, dass es der 'S'-Knopf ist wird das wohl der Wahrheit entsprechen. Hatte den Begriff selber aber Live in WoW nur dieses besagte eine mal gehört.



Ist auch schwachsinnig das Word eigentlich.


----------



## Soramac (10. Juni 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Situationsbezogen würd ich mal meinen.



Nicht wirklich. Mich haben solche Leute immer aufgeregt in den Instanzen. Da haette man grad mit dem Charakter mit voller Anlauf von hinten in den Arsch treten koennen. 

Frueher in Molten Core. Pull den Boss. Okay.. der Tank laeuft als ruckwaerts.. ruckwaerts.. und dann Flaechenschaden im Raid. Alle Tot. Saubere Sache wuerde Ich mal meinen.


----------



## Elminator (13. Juni 2010)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> wenn du bei einem 10 Meter Radius nur 5 Meter nach hinten gehst, stehst du immer noch innerhalb der Explosion
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein? Die Explosion 10 Meter um dich herum, heißt 5 Meter in jede richtung von dir aus. Oder nochmal so, Der Durchmesser der Exlosion ist 10 Meter, der Radius 5. Du stehst logischerweise am ende des Radius. Also 5 Meter bis zu "Safety Zone" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (13. Juni 2010)

Elminator schrieb:


> Nein? Die Explosion 10 Meter um dich herum, heißt 5 Meter in jede richtung von dir aus. Oder nochmal so, Der *Durchmesser* der Exlosion ist 10 Meter, der Radius 5. Du stehst logischerweise am ende des Radius. Also 5 Meter bis zu "Safety Zone"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du hattest bei deinem ersten Post *10 Meter Radius* geschrieben, dementsprechend hätten 5 Meter nicht gereicht, da der Radius die Strecke vom Aufschlagspunkt (Mittelpunkt) bis zur "Safety Zone" ist.
Erst im zweiten Post (dem hier zitierten) hast du es *Durchmesser* genannt, dementsprechend hatte er mit seiner Anmerkung oben schon recht, auch wenn du wahrscheinlich das richtige gemeint hast.

MfG Nex 

PS @ Crystania, wie konntest du den Namen dieses gottartigen Bosses vergessen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
"Flammenkranz ... Boom ... Wipe" I miss you!


----------



## Thug (13. Juni 2010)

yo da sprechen ja die ganzen pvp pros, die noch keinen lichking im hc mode gemacht haben, wer da backpaddelt ist einfach fail am platz...


----------



## Crystania (16. Juni 2010)

Thug schrieb:


> yo da sprechen ja die ganzen pvp pros, die noch keinen lichking im hc mode gemacht haben, wer da backpaddelt ist einfach fail am platz...



Thema verfehlt?


----------



## Chillers (16. Juni 2010)

Exicoo schrieb:


> Danke für die Aufklärung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein, sollte man nie, besonders, weil man nicht sieht, in was man hineinrennt. Mann, war das schwer, mir dieses instinktive Verhalten abzugewöhnen.


----------



## BalianTorres (16. Juni 2010)

Ist das Thema nicht langsam mal durch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vote 4 close!


----------



## Gelderan (16. Juni 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Nein, sollte man nie, besonders, weil man nicht sieht, in was man hineinrennt. Mann, war das schwer, mir dieses instinktive Verhalten abzugewöhnen.



nicht sieht wo man hinläuft? spielst in firstperson oder wie?^^ also wenn ich zb in nem bosskampf bin, guck ich von hinten+oben auf mein char und boss also ich seh alles rundrum^^ 
wär auch schlecht wenn net (bsp. lady todeswisper mit den geistern) wenn man net sieht das einer hinter einem is


----------



## BlizzLord (16. Juni 2010)

BalianTorres schrieb:


> Ist das Thema nicht langsam mal durch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Erst wenn die letzte Träne aus dem TE herausgepresst wurde, sein Leben entsinnt und seine Familie zerstört ist, Muhaha!!! :>


----------



## Butsch (17. Juni 2010)

Backpaddeln is sicher kein nur S drücken, wenn ihr mal richtig gegoogelt hättet, würdet ihr rausfinden das Backpaddeln auch in dem link aus dem 4ten post zu der antwort führen und hier einige was ganz anderes labbern weil die ja soooooo pro sind und man wohl den eher glauben schenken darf. Man man, da krauseln sich eher die haare


----------



## Eyatrian (17. Juni 2010)

vermute mal mit der  S-/Pfeiltaste rückwärtslaufen


----------



## Eyatrian (17. Juni 2010)

Butsch schrieb:


> Backpaddeln is sicher kein nur S drücken, wenn ihr mal richtig gegoogelt hättet, würdet ihr rausfinden das Backpaddeln auch in dem link aus dem 4ten post zu der antwort führen und hier einige was ganz anderes labbern weil die ja soooooo pro sind und man wohl den eher glauben schenken darf. Man man, da krauseln sich eher die haare



und was ist es nun ?

Ich hab jetzt in Google die ersten 5 Beiträge angeguckt und in allen heißt es mit  S bzw pfeiltaste rückwärts laufen....  selbst in nem Video wir einer, der so läuft so bezeichnet...


Überleg dir das nächste mal vorher, wenn du alle anderen, bis auf dich, als dumm hinstellst, sonst kann es. unter Umständen, wie jetzt sehr peinlich für dich werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Butsch (17. Juni 2010)

mach mich fertig ^^ 
und der jäger rennt nur rückwärts mehr net, das ist jetzt backpaddeln?

Oder seit ihr die gleichen die immer im AV "loosen" schreiben?
Denke ihr meint eher "backpedal" was zurückrundern heisst


----------



## Crystania (17. Juni 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Erst wenn die letzte Träne aus dem TE herausgepresst wurde, sein Leben entsinnt und seine Familie zerstört ist, Muhaha!!! :>



I'm fuckin scared. °.°

Ausserdem wurden noch nie Themen geschlossen, nur weil sie abgehandelt sind o.O

Aber ich schätze mal so intuitiv, das jetzt Pi mal Daumen jeder weiss (natürlich nur die, die den Thread gelesen haben) was denn dieses schräge Wort bedeutet. :-)


----------

